# Fact Checking - Total newbie to planted tanks



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

So, I went out to PetSmart today (that's how a lot of my stories start these days oops) and I came home with a bunch of substrate, new decorations, a second moss ball, and... drumroll please... two java fern plants and two anubias plants.

I just wanted to fact check here, but both of those, I can just tie to a decoration or a piece of driftwood with fishing line, correct? I thought I saw a mention somewhere in this forum section about how anubias can be left floating? Is that true?

Also, because PetSmart didn't have the ferts that were recommended to me by another member here, I made an educated guess based on the descriptions on labels and bought API CO2 Booster and API Leaf Zone - are these good (at least for now)?

Pictures to come after I finish setting everything up!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

That is correct, you can tie it to a piece of decoration using fishing line or you can even use a rubber band. I don't see why you can't float it in the water, since it doesn't feed from the roots any way.


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

I finished planting the tank (and re-acclimating Toby to it)~ The second "anubias" in my bag was decidedly not the same as the first plant that I was positive was an anubias and if anyone can tell me what it is, I'd be grateful (it's in the back left hand corner behind the pot). Toby's currently having fun exploring every inch of his new, bigger home, and he's discovering the live plants.

Any thoughts/comments/tips?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

It's beautiful !!!


----------



## orientaljewels (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice tank. I consider myself a newbie to live plants as well. You can tie anubias sorry about the spelling, to decorations,driftwood, rocks, ect. I do let some of my anubias float, some I tie to something, or gently stick them between rocks, driftwood, ect and let nature take its course for the roots to tie themselves on. Not sure what that plant is behind the pot, almost looks like a sword type but I could be wrong. Hope this helps.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Not sure what the plant is either, but me likes the hollow log in the tank, me wants.


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice tank!
I have my anubias floating too, no problem.


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you  Toby loves the tank a lot, he's been exploring everywhere. Sometimes I can't even find him because he's hiding out somewhere. I love looking at it; it looks so natural.

I think I'll leave the Anubias floating for now. The mystery plant in the corner is planted into the substrate... sort of. I hope it lasts, whatever it is.

@Veloran: The hollow log is wonderful. I think it's actually ceramic, but there's a bunch of different access holes and Toby loves to hide in it. It was bigger than I thought, but it fits in the tank and that's what matters


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

what you can do for your Anubias is attach it to a suction cup with fishing line and stick it to the side if the tank. that way he has a cute little place to sleep near the surface.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Tree said:


> what you can do for your Anubias is attach it to a suction cup with fishing line and stick it to the side if the tank. that way he has a cute little place to sleep near the surface.


That's a awesome idea.


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

The mystery plant looks like some kind of crypt. Theres lots of varieties so you will probably have to do a search & match the picture. Im not an expert on plants but im ptetty sure most crypts can handle low light & do need to be planted in the substrate. Make sure to only plant them to the top of the roots, dont cover the base or they will rot. 
There are lots of varieties of anubius as well so you might just have 2 different types. Hope that helps.


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

Pretty set up!

As for the unknown 'anubias'.. could it be anubias nana? It's hard to see from the picture but it's a thought. I have one myself and it's one of my favorites~


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's a close up on the mystery plant:


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Tony2632 said:


> That's a awesome idea.


thanks =) I'm sure you can do this with any type of plant, but Anubias works well with the thick stems and large leaves.

teeandtoby, Looks like a type of sword plant. I am sketchy on my plant types. XD


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

Hmmm well if it's a sword then I need to get root tabs >,< but my lps are all closed today for Labour Day >,<

Also, how do I keep algae in check? There's a dark green fuzz starting along the edge of my terra cotta pot (and on the tips of the leaves of the mystery plant???)


----------



## bluenail (Jul 23, 2014)

Swords in my limited experience will survive quite a while without root fert. Just don't expect them to grow or thrive.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

The "mystery" plant doesn't really look like an anubias at all... It doesn't even look like any submersed plant I have. Are you sure it isn't terrestrial?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

It looks an Amazon Sword, I have several c:
Watch out, they can get big.
This was one of mine in a 5.5 gallon
Before trimming







After trimming xD


----------

